# 1992/93 Raleigh John Tomac Signature Ti/Carbon (a journey at an end)



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

When I started collecting VRC, there were certain bikes that served as inspiration. A bike that was the pinnacle, unfathomable to see one in person, let alone own. Aaah, but we like the challenge.

Well, a 5+ year journey has come to a close. At the time, this bike was the center piece of my collection. And while my tastes and focus has changed, this bike still represents why I enjoy VRC so much.

There are a few tweaks I still need to make, but she's pretty much a done seal....so, enjoy. 

Frame: Raleigh John Tomac Signature Ti/Carbon (1 of less than 60 produced)
Fork: Tioga Showa (might have been one of JT's actual downhill forks)
Rims: Mavic M231 CD (32h front, 36h rear)
Hubs: Shimano M900 XTR rear with Tioga Tension Disk Pro, Tioga front
Quick Release: Ringle
Tires: Tioga Psycho Kevlar 1.95 (amber front)
Pedals: Tioga Clipman
Crank: Tioga Revolver (ano blue spider) XTR rings
Chain: Shimano HG
Rear Cogs: Shimano XTR 12-32
Bottom Bracket: Tioga
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR M901
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR M900
Shifters: Grip Shift SRT-500
Handlebars: Tioga DL-2001
Grips: ODI
Stem: Tioga
Headset: Tioga Sealed Bearing
Brake set: Grafton
Brake levers: Grafton
Saddle: Selle Italia Flight Titanium
Seat Post: Tioga Carbo
Paint: Natural Carbon, Litespeed Ti
Size: 19"


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Good lord! That is one sexy machine, Rumpfy! Up until now, I've never actually seen one except in action shots with Tomac on it. Please tell me you can give us a ride report...even if it was just around the block.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> Good lord! That is one sexy machine, Rumpfy! Up until now, I've never actually seen one except in action shots with Tomac on it. Please tell me you can give us a ride report...even if it was just around the block.


They're pretty cool up close.

Riding it around the court, this is a bit more stretched out than I like, plus I really don't care for the GripShift or Grafton levers....

Fortunately I've got a second one that is the next frame size down (17/18") that I'll build up the same but with a few changes to suit my tastes (shorter stem, M900 XTR shifters/levers). That one I'll pound on.

This one is one of my two garage queens.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

So it begs the question: what's the other garage queen look like?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Stunning. The bar just keeps getting raised. Its like I was at Mt. Snow in 1993 watching the Tomes win on the same one (I did). Five years well worth it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> So it begs the question: what's the other garage queen look like?


Teaser:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Stunning. The bar just keeps getting raised. Its like I was at Mt. Snow in 1993 watching the Tomes win on the same one (I did). Five years well worth it.


Haha, thanks. 

Yeah. I am suffering from a bit of post-project-depression though...

A lot of the fun is tied up in the hunt for the parts and the unveiling. After that you kind of stop and say: 'Huh...that was fun. Now what'.
It reminds me why I'm a strong advocate of mostly all riders for my own personal collection.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

You could have at least washed it before taking pictures!

Nice job, to say the least!

I saw a small fleet of them, years back at the Mount St Anne's World Championship.
I touched a few , just to say I did! My wife thought I was nuts, fondling a bike.

Nothing like the sound of that disc "rumbling" when Tomac came by!


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

*I am speechless*

Congrats! That rig represents a super cool era of MTB racing history. I watched Tomac on many occassions flying on one of those at Mt. Snow, Mt. St. Anne's, Bromont, Hunter Mtn........I was always in awe of both him and that bike.

Just think, that thing will only get cooler like a rare vintage muscle car as the years progress.

You are some patient dude - those parts aren't exactly daily ebay availables...Any chance you calculated how much you have invested. i say invested as it will surely go up in value!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I hate you.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mello211 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Just think, that thing will only get cooler like a rare vintage muscle car as the years progress.
> 
> You are some patient dude - those parts aren't exactly daily ebay availables...Any chance you calculated how much you have invested. i say invested as it will surely go up in value!


Thanks! 

I like to think of my VRC as 'investments'...helps justify collecting them. 

Yeah...just as much patience as it was luck getting some of those parts. Lotta help from my friends and every resource I could tap was hit in the process.

As for what I have into it...yeah, I have a loose number. Its really pretty reasonable if you consider it spread out over 5 years. 
If I tossed it up on eBay, I'm quite sure I'd come out ahead.

I always like the 'Muscle Car' analogy. Very fitting for MTB's. I have one of those too.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

KDXdog said:


> You could have at least washed it before taking pictures!
> 
> Nice job, to say the least!
> 
> ...


I was just thinking the same thing...the sound that disc wheel made as Tomes came by at the NORBA races at the Mammoth downhill. Very cool bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> I hate you.


I don't like me either.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

In a word...

SWEET.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha, thanks.
> 
> Yeah. I am suffering from a bit of post-project-depression though...QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! As much as I hate the thought of a garage queen, I think this one deserves the classification. Is that the same Potts that had the crack in the frame or are you lucky enough to have two?:thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Teaser:


So let me get this straight... you _ride_ your OTHER Potts and your Otis Guy?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Exceptional :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You should be very proud Rumpfy :yesnod: I think JT would be too, in fact isnt there a pic of JT and a message to you somewhere?? :winker:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fat-tony said:


> just looking at the bike finished and not flogging them is where the depression comes into play.
> 
> Just a thought.


Totally. I'm sure thats the reason.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! As much as I hate the thought of a garage queen, I think this one deserves the classification. Is that the same Potts that had the crack in the frame or are you lucky enough to have two?:thumbsup:


Yeah, I can't quite bring myself to dirty it up. Quite a bit of the bike is NOS. Can't F with that.

That is not the cracked Potts. Even luckier to have three.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> So let me get this straight... you _ride_ your OTHER Potts and your Otis Guy?


The 84 is retired (except for town duty) until the crack is fixed. This one will be ridden, but probably mostly a 'pit bike', and the CCR will get ridden hard once its done.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Exceptional :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You should be very proud Rumpfy :yesnod: I think JT would be too, in fact isnt there a pic of JT and a message to you somewhere?? :winker:


I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Gee that tioga carbon post looks familiar.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> Gee that tioga carbon post looks familiar.


Aye.


----------



## peteypete (Oct 19, 2006)

duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude, that is sick!!!


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

Exceptional You should be very proud Rumpfy I think JT would be too, in fact isnt there a pic of JT and a message to you somewhere?? 
__________________

Rumphy, do tell!

That bike would look awesome in a "man room" (pool table, bar, etc.. of course) hung up next to a framed / JT signed jersey from the same era if you could get oneAs you know, JT is a pretty accessible guy.

Here's a few pixs of some posters from the golden era of racing...the smaller, signed one is a sort of picture that was then illustrated to create a look of more movement :eekster:















.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Geez,that is one beautiful machine.All that hard work has paid off.I would like to see how this bike rides on the trails but if it's going to be wall art,I'll totally understand. I'll be giving the photos another look-see. Way to go Rumphy!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

nice build!.... and i aint just talkin bout the parts.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I have had that tioga straightpull hub now on my 96 spooky darkside for 11 years laced to a mavic 217 with black anodized nipples... never had to true it once! It's truly an amazing hub. 

-Joe


----------



## kramer (Jan 29, 2004)

*Wow*

Wow, awesome bike, very drool worthy.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

*awesome*

Rumphy-an absolutely beautiful job. I can remember the sound that Tomacs' rear disk wheel would make whenever he raced by in one of the Nationals at Big Bear. Great job!


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Man-oh-man! That's one sweet machine! :thumbsup:   Congratulations on the awesome build mate!
But you really should change that amber Psycho to a black one...

Oh, and I too hate you


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Awesome!!!*

I was lucky enough to check it out very close and I even touched it too with Eric's permission of course.:thumbsup: What is the next great project?


----------



## newhollowpointer (Dec 17, 2004)

*August BOTM ?????????*

How bout posting that beauty on retrobike's monthly contest?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

exceptionally nice bike eric  I only saw that "tomac sign" yesterday for the first time.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

very nice work...

oh god it nice...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

xjoex said:


> I have had that tioga straightpull hub now on my 96 spooky darkside for 11 years laced to a mavic 217 with black anodized nipples... never had to true it once! It's truly an amazing hub.
> 
> -Joe


I think the silver version of this hub pops up on eBay quite often (left over stock). I had to pull this blue one in from a guy in Italy.

Makes for a pretty wheel.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Rumphy-an absolutely beautiful job. I can remember the sound that Tomacs' rear disk wheel would make whenever he raced by in one of the Nationals at Big Bear. Great job!


Kramer, RetroCB, thanks for the kind words guy. 

Yeah, I like the way those disk's sound. Fun to listen to even though you can't hear them as well while on the bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Archangel said:


> Man-oh-man! That's one sweet machine! :thumbsup:   Congratulations on the awesome build mate!
> But you really should change that amber Psycho to a black one...
> 
> Oh, and I too hate you


I have a second NOS black Psycho for it. I was trying to match it up to match the bike to the one in this poster. It's pretty close.










I also have one of his World Champ jerseys and this:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bestmtb said:


> I was lucky enough to check it out very close and I even touched it too with Eric's permission of course.:thumbsup: What is the next great project?


The Potts or one of the Salsa's are next. The Mantis is close too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

newhollowpointer said:


> How bout posting that beauty on retrobike's monthly contest?


I wanted to throw it up this month, but it's 'riders only'...and I couldn't wait to show it off any longer. So it won't be any great surprise next month if I do it at all.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> The Potts or one of the Salsa's are next. The Mantis is close too.


you want another project?



oops, never mind.not your size...


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

newhollowpointer said:


> How bout posting that beauty on retrobike's monthly contest?


He'll still lose to a mid '90s Hard Rock with the purple Zoom stem.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice build. Get it dirty. Scratch it good. And get rid of that lightspeed decal. What was the idea with those roadbike shifter mounts?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ckevlar said:


> Nice build. Get it dirty. Scratch it good. And get rid of that lightspeed decal. What was the idea with those roadbike shifter mounts?


Thanks! 

No getting it dirty.

Definitely no scratching it.

Litespeed decal stays.

Road bike barrel adjusters to fine tune the shifting on the fly (though I'm not sure why the adjusters at the shifters wouldn't suffice).


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

very nice, eric.

i always wondered why no other manufactuere copied the dura ace cable stops-thing? seems very helpful to me.

well, the potts - i think i hate you too


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rasaldul said:


> very nice, eric.
> 
> i always wondered why no other manufactuere copied the dura ace cable stops-thing? seems very helpful to me.
> 
> well, the potts - i think i hate you too


Thanks. 

Yeah, I think the cable stop/adjusters is a cool feature too, though a doubled up feature.

Yeah...that Potts. I hate me too.


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

DuraAce Cable Stop:

Maybe because JT rode the DropBar with the STI as the first spec on the Raleigh and they need to be adjusted?! - Thats leads me to another question- why did they did not change it later or were the ti parts of the frames all welded at an short time period maybe in 1990? How much were made and when?

Chris


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nordstadt said:


> DuraAce Cable Stop:
> 
> Maybe because JT rode the DropBar with the STI as the first spec on the Raleigh and they need to be adjusted?! - Thats leads me to another question- why did they did not change it later or were the ti parts of the frames all welded at an short time period maybe in 1990? How much were made and when?
> 
> Chris


Yeah, could be...
All the Raleigh frames would have been made after 1990 I think. At least the Litespeed versions.
I could see the mounts on the first Merlin built bikes for Tomac.

As far as we know, there were about 6-8 Merlin built frames, pretty much all of which are accounted for.
As for the Litespeed built frames, the estimate is fewer than 60, of which only 8 or so are accounted for.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

How are you defining "acconted for"?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> How are you defining "acconted for"?


I've talked to the owners.


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

I don't have perfect memory for the vintage Tomac's but I think the neon yellow magura HS22s would look sweet on that build.

Even so, it's a VERY nice looking bike, fine job.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Good god that is a beautiful bike. I have that last poster somewhere, too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SKullman said:


> I don't have perfect memory for the vintage Tomac's but I think the neon yellow magura HS22s would look sweet on that build.
> 
> Even so, it's a VERY nice looking bike, fine job.


Towards the tail end of his time with Raleigh (and then with Giant), JT used the Magura's...

But since the goal is always to go older...Grafton's it is.


----------



## Acesingle (Jul 20, 2005)

*"The Holy Grail"*

"WOW!" "Holy Sh%t!" That's all I can say Eric, you could name your price, and I'm sure it would be sold with no questions asked.

What is that weld bead for (in the second to last photo) right behind the chainstay bridge, on the right chainstay? 
Ace


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ryball said:


> Good god that is a beautiful bike. I have that last poster somewhere, too.


Yeah, that poster was the basis of the build.

Or this:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Acesingle said:


> "WOW!" "Holy Sh%t!" That's all I can say Eric, you could name your price, and I'm sure it would be sold with no questions asked.
> 
> What is that weld bead for (in the second to last photo) right behind the chainstay bridge, on the right chainstay?
> Ace


It'd have to be one hell of an offer. 

As for the weld bead...good eyes. 

This is what it looked like when I first got the frame:










Worth fixing. I had Mike Augspurger (One-Off Titanium/Merlin Founder) do the repair.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

whats the disc drive pro thing supposed to do?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

taikuodo said:


> whats the disc drive pro thing supposed to do?


At the time is was supposed to provide mild suspension qualities, stay true longer, be stronger, be lighter, and be aero...

But in reality it was flexy, needed constant truing, fell apart in 1/4 of the time of a normal wheel, was heavier, and sucked in cross winds.

What it is though...is really cool to look at and sounds awesome. Which is more important anyway.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I remember this guy at a race raving (when he should have been ranting) about the disc wheel. Everyone around him looked at him intently, knodding in unison. I, on the other hand, rode the bike. He had all sort of cool bits and pieces on it...half of which were very cool and functional, half of which were very cool and sucked.

You're right Rumpfy, since this isn't a rider, cool is much more important.

'Guin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> I remember this guy at a race raving (when he should have been ranting) about the disc wheel. Everyone around him looked at him intently, knodding in unison. I, on the other hand, rode the bike. He had all sort of cool bits and pieces on it...half of which were very cool and functional, half of which were very cool and sucked.
> 
> You're right Rumpfy, since this isn't a rider, cool is much more important.
> 
> 'Guin


I raced the hell out on a newer version of the T-Disk I have and I got 3+ years out of it.

Needed to be trued up a few times, but it's just now starting to get ropey...

They are fun though and people trip out on them. But better than a well built traditional wheel, no way.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No getting it dirty.
> 
> ...


Super nice, Rumpfy! Every time I see that bike I regret getting rid of those blue Tioga forks. 

Yep, the STI shifter bosses were for his drop bars and just seemed to carry over to the Litespeed version although by that time he was back on flat bars.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Super nice, Rumpfy! Every time I see that bike I regret getting rid of those blue Tioga forks.


Thanks...and double thanks for the forks.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Congrats on finally finding all of the parts and getting it built. Amazing job. I remember a few years ago talking to you about the project. Well done! I'm curious what JT would say about the bike if he sees it?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Very nice Eric...you can park that in my media room anytime.....


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

*wow*

That is unbelievable. I missed this thread the first time around because I was without internet for a week or so. Simply amazing. I'm torn between being jealous as hell or grateful for the inspiration.

So, you have a Ned Overend Epic. And a John Tomac Raleigh. What's left? In my mind, the only other racer that I held in as high esteem as them (if not higher) was Juli Furtado. A replica Furtado Xizang would look sweet next to Deadly Nedly's and Tomes' bikes. Oh, I almost forgot your Killen Psyclone. Does anyone else notice a vintage race bike theme with Rumpfy? And is anyone else as jealous as me? I really looked up to the racers in the late 80s to early/mid 90s, because that's when I started.

Much thanks for sharing, and congrats on completing a stunning bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CraigH said:


> Congrats on finally finding all of the parts and getting it built. Amazing job. I remember a few years ago talking to you about the project. Well done! I'm curious what JT would say about the bike if he sees it?


Hopefully not 'You're creepin' me out' or 'Get a life'. 

I'll try and track him down come Sea Otter 08'.


----------



## antibling (Jun 21, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> It'd have to be one hell of an offer.
> 
> As for the weld bead...good eyes.
> 
> ...


was that simple fatigue, or induced by chain rings rubbing? stress riser in the original weld maybe?

very nice piece you've put together there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> That is unbelievable. I missed this thread the first time around because I was without internet for a week or so. Simply amazing. I'm torn between being jealous as hell or grateful for the inspiration.
> 
> So, you have a Ned Overend Epic. And a John Tomac Raleigh. What's left? In my mind, the only other racer that I held in as high esteem as them (if not higher) was Juli Furtado. A replica Furtado Xizang would look sweet next to Deadly Nedly's and Tomes' bikes. Oh, I almost forgot your Killen Psyclone. Does anyone else notice a vintage race bike theme with Rumpfy? And is anyone else as jealous as me? I really looked up to the racers in the late 80s to early/mid 90s, because that's when I started.
> 
> Much thanks for sharing, and congrats on completing a stunning bike.


Hey thanks man! 

Yeah, a few of my builds are Pro-Inspired. Makes for a fun project because those were the bikes and riders I was looking at in the mags way back then.

I'd do a Frischi or a Herbold build if the right bikes come along, but I think I'm pretty much done with those.

Most of my stuff is Ca. or NorCal focused now.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

antibling said:


> was that simple fatigue, or induced by chain rings rubbing? stress riser in the original weld maybe?
> 
> very nice piece you've put together there. :thumbsup:


I think the bike had too few miles on it for it to be fatigue or chain ring induced.

The second frame I have has the same problem.

I thought the rear end on these were, for the most part, a stock Litespeed rear triangle. I've never heard of breakage problems with full Ti Litespeeds, so I'm not sure the reason both of these frames cracked in the same place.

Wish I knew why.


----------



## antibling (Jun 21, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I think the bike had too few miles on it for it to be fatigue or chain ring induced.
> 
> The second frame I have has the same problem.
> 
> ...


Ti is tricky to weld properly from what i know, maybe they had a process flaw? maybe the carbon front forces more stress to go through the rear triangle, thus causing a proven design to fail?

if you're planning to ride the other frame and you have to repair it anyway, getting that area gusseted would be a good idea. even if the weld is perfect with full penetration, the original design flaw might still exist. some nice gussets with welds diagonal to the tube axis would help get the load around the break area.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

eric-
i only need to say this " your the man" from attention to detail, product knowledge and local mtb history. you fill those shoes very well. keep up all the good work, oh yeah, nice ride(s)!!!!

"Bay Area, Ca. - The Birth Home of MTB" you know it!!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

antibling said:


> Ti is tricky to weld properly from what i know, maybe they had a process flaw? maybe the carbon front forces more stress to go through the rear triangle, thus causing a proven design to fail?
> 
> if you're planning to ride the other frame and you have to repair it anyway, getting that area gusseted would be a good idea. even if the weld is perfect with full penetration, the original design flaw might still exist. some nice gussets with welds diagonal to the tube axis would help get the load around the break area.


Maybe, but I can't see how the carbon front end could cause this breakage. Always the possibility of a bad batch of frames.

But yeah, I'll kick over my options with Mike A to see what needs to be done to reinforce that area. Its not a cheap fix though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> eric-
> i only need to say this " your the man" from attention to detail, product knowledge and local mtb history. you fill those shoes very well. keep up all the good work, oh yeah, nice ride(s)!!!!
> 
> "Bay Area, Ca. - The Birth Home of MTB" you know it!!!!


Thanks BD!

And I know you've got a little project you've been working on that you'll be unveiling soon right.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh yes!

Looking forward to showing it off and hitting a few trails too! 

Peace bro...


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Just a question... John Tomac was sponsored by Raleigh and Tioga, and had this trick bike kitted out with all kinds of cool parts, but what i never understood was why those companies sponsored a racer like that. 

I never saw any Raleigh bikes for sale anywhere at that time, and same with the Tioga parts.. aside from the tires, most of those parts seemed like one-offs..

Anybody know about this?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

robinmiller said:


> Just a question... John Tomac was sponsored by Raleigh and Tioga, and had this trick bike kitted out with all kinds of cool parts, but what i never understood was why those companies sponsored a racer like that.
> 
> I never saw any Raleigh bikes for sale anywhere at that time, and same with the Tioga parts.. aside from the tires, most of those parts seemed like one-offs..
> 
> Anybody know about this?


Tioga: headsets, bars, stems, cranks, posts.. and most of all: tires.
raleigh: huge numbers of bikes sold in the american market. not high end.. but that's never where the money is anyway.


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*cool raleigh tomac bike!*

gee Rumpfy,

that

is

a

N I C E!!

bike!

did you ever had the chance to meet king tomac?
if you mail him some ophoto's of your bike I bet he'll fly over to you and have a few beers talking about the good ol' days all night!


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 20, 2007)

That is one sweet sexy bike. Bike porn at it';s finest. I'm soooooo jealous.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks! 

It was a long project, but a fun challenge.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Little 'before' pic:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

The bike on the left, is that a S&S coupling for a shock . Haven't seen that before and thought they were only for frame tubes. 

Pingu Win


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> The bike on the left, is that a S&S coupling for a shock . Haven't seen that before and thought they were only for frame tubes.
> 
> Pingu Win


iirc air adjustment


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> The bike on the left, is that a S&S coupling for a shock . Haven't seen that before and thought they were only for frame tubes.
> 
> Pingu Win


Those allow you to adjust the air volume; at one extreme the travel stroke would be more progressive, at the other it would be more linear.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Teaser:


my, my, haven't we been busy? what subway did you get that from?

btw That Raleigh is REALLY REALLY sweet but REAL mountain bikes aren't made anywhere south of Santa Cruz and north of Chico......


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*for the Bontrager hounds*



crconsulting said:


> my, my, haven't we been busy? what subway did you get that from?
> 
> btw That Raleigh is REALLY REALLY sweet but REAL mountain bikes aren't made anywhere south of Santa Cruz and north of Chico......


...and some would say Santa Cruz is really pushing it. Hehehahaha!! Sorry guys, I couldnt resist the chance for a nice dig. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> my, my, haven't we been busy? what subway did you get that from?
> 
> btw That Raleigh is REALLY REALLY sweet but REAL mountain bikes aren't made anywhere south of Santa Cruz and north of Chico......


Fortunately most of my bikes fall within that local...with another three encompassing all California talent. 

Can you let me off the hook this one time?  Bike was a subway eBay special.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Fortunately most of my bikes fall within that local...


Nor-Cal:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Bike was a subway eBay special.


ebay special? You talkin about the green NOS Potts?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*bonty's*



Fillet-brazed said:


> ...and some would say Santa Cruz is really pushing it.


they are horrible, nobody should buy them.

i hate you


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ebay special? You talkin about the green NOS Potts?


Sorry, the Tomac was an eBay special.

The green Potts I got from a good friend of mine...though he _raked_ me over the coals for it. :smilewinkgrin:

One of the best looking bikes I have though.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Sorry, the Tomac was an eBay special.
> 
> The green Potts I got from a good friend of mine...though he _raked_ me over the coals for it. :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> One of the best looking bikes I have though.


hahaha! Hey, what are friends for?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> hahaha! Hey, what are friends for?




It offset the OnZa Porcs.


----------

